# Trinity T-spec 1/10 touring



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Any of you guys run one of these T-specs? I have been racing trucks for a while and want to get into onroad too but I don't have much cash. Just wondering if this car was a good buy.  


-Dustin K.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

On the trinity forum, they say they love them and have had no problems, but that's in a T-Spec class. If your track doesn't have a class like this, then you can save a good bit of dough and buy a used car to be competitive.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

well going fast isnt alway the best way to go if u start with a spec then u get good then go for fast


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

i like my tspec and everything but it is slow since u have to use the spec motor and really heavy... i wouldnt really use it as a regular touring car definitally go for a used xxxs


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

XXX-SCapece said:


> On the trinity forum, they say they love them and have had no problems, but that's in a T-Spec class. If your track doesn't have a class like this, then you can save a good bit of dough and buy a used car to be competitive.


'
alot of people at my track including me have had alot of problems with it like blown diffs, shock pistons have no holes, someone was telling me about the knuckles will break and acouple of other things.... also when u get it and if u want to race a tspec class u have to change the brushes the one that comes with the car are not spec brushes so they are illegal for spec racing


----------



## UthaBrutha (Nov 16, 2004)

The T-Spec is a great car and i personally have one. I also have a XXX-S G+ and some nights i race i prefer the spec to the losi. but one thing is if you are going to race id say to make sure that your LHS has a class for the spec cars. weve had a few people who race the tspec in the stock class and they just dont do as well because the car isnt up to the engineering of the other cars such as the xrays, pro4's and tc3's. if your LHS has a class for it id say to go for it. I highly recommend getting the Futaba 2PL w/ m230cr esc. and the duratrax intellipeak charger.

-nm


----------



## gene465 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have to say it is actually a good car for the money and not bad for a novice wanting to keep the $ level down. The car is very durable and I have yet to break anything on this car. The only drawback is if you are in it for the speed forget it. with the spec motor you can pretty much run full throttle all the way around the track at least at mine anyway which has a tricky infield and long back stretch. It has become more of a tuners class than a novice class. One mistake on a run and it is hard to recover from. All in all I do like the car and class it is a pleasant change from my regular class. I need to try it out with a stock motor(HPS) or 19T just to see how it handles at higher speeds.


----------



## gene465 (Jan 20, 2005)

Well just picked up another one! My son wants to try his hand at Spec class, I actually had a hard time convincing him that slower sometimes is faster! I turned his throttle down on his TC3 to 85% and he made better lap times. I geared up a bit more in my T-Spec and I am currently geared with a 64/29 and still have a minute or so left on the spec 1600 battery after the 5 min heat/main. These cars are fun and the competition is very close most of the cars are all within 2 seconds of each other! Still going to try and get a bit more out of it!


----------



## oldguyind (Mar 5, 2007)

*Speed Tips*

I just got into Tspec racing. It is one of the most popular classes at our hobby shop. I am past the point where my main objective is not crashing into walls. I now need to make the care faster to compete. 

What are some speed secrets I can do to my car to make it faster?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

oldguyind said:


> I just got into Tspec racing. It is one of the most popular classes at our hobby shop. I am past the point where my main objective is not crashing into walls. I now need to make the care faster to compete.
> 
> What are some speed secrets I can do to my car to make it faster?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


The biggest thing to do with that car is free it up. It is pretty bound up in various areas - you want to make everything VERY free. Diffs - rebuild them! Get some good diff grease, maybe even grab some different diff rings since those are kind of thin. Bearings - either take the bearings out and blast them/clean all the grease out of them and then relube them with Trinity RoyalOil or completely replace them with some good Avid bearings or the like. Regardless, free that car up.

I did these things and set the car up to run a Mod 12T at my track and the car definitely handled it for the races I ran. Parts are inexpensive and can be bought both through Trinity and I even found them on e-Bay. Great little car to start with for sure!

Hope that helps!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

I have one for sale if you guys know anyone interested. This car won the point series at dirt runners last year. They are a blast but it is not so popular at the tracks I run at anymore. My brother also has one and bought a kit for parts.


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

His has track record!


----------

